# 4 AWG pull through 1” buried pvc? Possible?



## Thirdeyedynamo (Apr 28, 2014)

I am going to attempt to pull (3) 4AWG wires through a 1” Buried conduit with (3) 90 degree elbows. Already in the pvc conduit is (3) 8 AWG that was installed 10 years ago. What kind of risk am I running of breaking the conduit with such a pull? I will of course use tons of wire slide!
Thank you
Brian


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You are over the allowable conduit fill.

You also risk burning into the existing conductors if you pull with them still in there.

Can you pull out the existing conductors and pull in 1 set of conductors to power both? Maybe set a subpanel on the other side?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Four questions
Are you pulling one set out and the other ones in?
It's PVC do you need to add the ground (3) #4 tells me no ground. 
How long a run.
Have you blown air or tried to vacuum yet to check for mud inside pipe.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thirdeyedynamo said:


> I am going to attempt to pull (3) 4AWG wires through a 1” Buried conduit with (3) 90 degree elbows. Already in the pvc conduit is (3) 8 AWG that was installed 10 years ago. What kind of risk am I running of breaking the conduit with such a pull? I will of course use tons of wire slide!
> Thank you
> Brian


Your first five words are accurate.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

your not gonna damage anything but your back....no way it will go


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

125 ton crane would do it... might pull the conduit clean out of the ground...


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> 125 ton crane would do it... might pull the conduit clean out of the ground...


It will burn through the 90’s.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Generally, if the code doesn't allow that many wires, it will not fit. I don't have a book on front of me, but maybe 2 #4, 1 #6 and 1 #8 bare will fit.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Thirdeyedynamo said:


> I am going to attempt to pull (3) 4AWG wires through a 1” Buried conduit with (3) 90 degree elbows. Already in the pvc conduit is (3) 8 AWG that was installed 10 years ago. What kind of risk am I running of breaking the conduit with such a pull? I will of course use tons of wire slide!
> Thank you
> Brian


The book says you can pull 4-#4s in a 1".
I tried. It sucked.
I used to try anything to avoid running a new conduit.
Not anymore, to me, it's an opportunity. 
Now that I've been doing this kind of work for almost 40 years, I'm very skeptical of any existing underground.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> The book says you can pull 4-#4s in a 1".
> I tried. It sucked.
> I used to try anything to avoid running a new conduit.
> Not anymore, to me, it's an opportunity.
> Now that I've been doing this kind of work for almost 40 years, I'm very skeptical of any existing underground.


When it comes to sizing pipe & pulling wire, code minimum* is not* your friend.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Go for it. 
Then come on back in 6 more years and let us know how it went.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It's hopeless.


----------



## Thirdeyedynamo (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes I am taking out the original wires! You guys are funny! Lol!!! I went ahead and it pulled right through!! Thank you all again!!


----------

